# Artificial Insemination Options - Nigerian Dwarf



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone...

I have two Nigerian Dwarf does and this breeding will be their 2nd Freshening. I bred both does to unrelated bucks that are owned by the dairy farm that we got our girls from. One of the bucks is no longer available and, I'm not sure I want to breed both does to the same, unrelated buck this year. I'm thinking A.I. might be an option. 

Our does are related somewhat...one is a full sister to the other one's dam so, I am hoping to diversify the genetics as much as possible in the hopes of keeping a doeling from each litter. (hope that makes sense)

That being said, does anyone know where I can start looking into A.I. options..? I do not know anything about A.I. procedures. I know you buy a straw full of 'magic' but, I don't know much else or where to start looking for some 'magic' for this year's breeding. (hoping to get them both bred in early November, if possible) 

So, if anyone can point me in a direction, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

You were closer Id let Clyde Goat handle business. hahaa


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well here is one place to start looking. 
http://www.biogenicsltd.com/nigerian.html
So when shopping for semen (I have boers but I don't see how it would be any different for other breeds) there are storage places, like the link I posted above, and then there are people who have the buck, have them collected and then either keep in their own personal tank or keep in at a storage company. Usually the storage companies have their own shippers. So you pay Bob for the magic, Bob calls the storage and says I'm releasing X straws to Joe and then you call and make arrangements for them to be shipped to you. If Bob keeps his own semen in his own tank then you will have to find a company that leases out the shippers. Then you will have to pay to have the shipper shipped to Bob, then to you and then back to the company. I have NOT had to do this before. I looked into it once and it was a bit more expensive then just getting the semen from a storage place. Another option that I am seeing is haulers (people who will haul livestock to one place or another) are starting to tote around a tank with them so they can also grab semen and ship it along the way. 
Now actually finding semen. So you can just do a google search and a lot of places should come up. Most are going to be the storage places. If you have Facebook then join Nigerian dwarf groups. There's a group called something along the lines of dairy goat trade and info (something like that) and I have seen some ND semen for sale on there. There is also a LOT of members on it that can help you find semen as well as just give info on AI in general. I have a billion screen shots of different tips and tricks off that group.
But do know before you dig too deep into this new adventure, it doesn't matter the breed or the person AIing some does just simply do not take to AI well. So you will want a back up plan on getting your does bred if they don't take.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Att least here in California there are a few companies that you can higher to do AI's. Some have a selection you can choose from or get and provide your own. But if you buy from then the cost is per vial + per animal and depending on if it's a special trip or they are in the area possibly a call fee. I got lucky last year and was able to plan around a time one company was already coming out to do a much larger herd.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> You were closer Id let Clyde Goat handle business. hahaa


Ha-ha...I wish you were closer too...esp. if your Clyde has great milking genes.  I'm not opposed to "driveway breedings", it's just kind of difficult to find a quality buck near us that is available. A lot of people have their own bucks but, are reluctant to service outside does due to bio-hazard concerns.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Well here is one place to start looking.
> http://www.biogenicsltd.com/nigerian.html
> So when shopping for semen (I have boers but I don't see how it would be any different for other breeds) there are storage places, like the link I posted above, and then there are people who have the buck, have them collected and then either keep in their own personal tank or keep in at a storage company. Usually the storage companies have their own shippers. So you pay Bob for the magic, Bob calls the storage and says I'm releasing X straws to Joe and then you call and make arrangements for them to be shipped to you. If Bob keeps his own semen in his own tank then you will have to find a company that leases out the shippers. Then you will have to pay to have the shipper shipped to Bob, then to you and then back to the company. I have NOT had to do this before. I looked into it once and it was a bit more expensive then just getting the semen from a storage place. Another option that I am seeing is haulers (people who will haul livestock to one place or another) are starting to tote around a tank with them so they can also grab semen and ship it along the way.
> Now actually finding semen. So you can just do a google search and a lot of places should come up. Most are going to be the storage places. If you have Facebook then join Nigerian dwarf groups. There's a group called something along the lines of dairy goat trade and info (something like that) and I have seen some ND semen for sale on there. There is also a LOT of members on it that can help you find semen as well as just give info on AI in general. I have a billion screen shots of different tips and tricks off that group.
> But do know before you dig too deep into this new adventure, it doesn't matter the breed or the person AIing some does just simply do not take to AI well. So you will want a back up plan on getting your does bred if they don't take.


Thanks so much Jessica84!!! 
I appreciate the info. and will definitely be looking into it further.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> Att least here in California there are a few companies that you can higher to do AI's. Some have a selection you can choose from or get and provide your own. But if you buy from then the cost is per vial + per animal and depending on if it's a special trip or they are in the area possibly a call fee. I got lucky last year and was able to plan around a time one company was already coming out to do a much larger herd.


Hi CCCSAW...
Thanks for letting me know about the possibility of getting it done with a company. I wasn't aware that they would service does if they are in the area for collection(s). I have a lot to learn.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The companies that collect semen for people usually keep an inventory on consignment. 
For example Capra Gia collected one of my bucks Sinai Thunda AD Valiant.
They kept some of it to sell. If someone buys any they send me a check for part of it.
They can ship to you, or you can also find the route they are taking for collection.
Capra Gia will be in Ohio and Indiana in Oct.
You can take your semen tank to where they are collecting to buy semen.

http://www.capragiagenetics.com/schedule2019.html


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> The companies that collect semen for people usually keep an inventory on consignment.
> For example Capra Gia collected one of my bucks Sinai Thunda AD Valiant.
> They kept some of it to sell. If someone buys any they send me a check for part of it.
> They can ship to you, or you can also find the route they are taking for collection.
> ...


Thank You! I will have to check them out. I was planning on getting both of our does bred in November but, might be able to move it up to November if I can find a couple of really good bucks.

Sinai Thunder has excellent stock!! BOTH of our does are sired by Sinai Thunder bucks and one was bred to a Sinai Thunder buck last year. Her babies were sold two days after I posted them.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do know that AI can be quite pricey - and you may have to CIDR your girls to bring them in when you need to breed. AI is about 65% effective overall, and it's best to have a back up plan. I know it's very hard getting the right genetics otherwise, but with only 2 does, you may want to look at other options.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank You! I was looking at the Capra Gia website...some of those prices are quite high (for our budget anyway) and, that's not counting everything else that would need to be purchased such as the CIDR supplies, vet costs (because I know nothing about doing it myself) and, I'm sure there's some type of special storage and handling involved. Kind of intimidating.

I am trying to improve upon our lines, conformation and milking performance each time we have them bred. I know that's MUCH easier said than done tho'. 

Wish you had Nigerian Dwarfs...looks like we're somewhat close to each other.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I need to call Capra Gia. They are showing the Valiant semen as sold out
They owe us some money 
We were selling his for $25 per straw.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If your going to use a vet ask if they can LAP AI. I’m sure it’s more money to do but it has a higher success rate. But only if you trust your vet and they are knowledgeable about goats. I don’t really trust any of the vets around me with a dying goat so LAP is out of the question.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I need to call Capra Gia. They are showing the Valiant semen as sold out
> They owe us some money
> We were selling his for $25 per straw.


I just looked at his pedigree and one of my girls is his half sister! And two others are related.

HMNS, I think we bought Mini Moo from you. If so, she's growing up nicely so far and I'd repeat that pairing.


----------



## Texas Skyz (Sep 27, 2019)

Do you have a vet or someone to do the A.I. for you? 

I A.I. my own goats. It can be learned but you do need special supplies. 

First you need to find someone who can do the A.I. Some vets are equipped to do it. Here in Texas we have a great place up near College Station that does LAP A.I. as well as regular A.I. 

LAP A.I. does come with some risks. I know a few people who have lost their does due to it. It's not common but it has a risk. Regular A.I. is a lot more forgiving with minimal risks to the doe but lower success rates. I generally expect to settle 50% of the A.I.'s I do. However, I don't do anything special. I A.I. on natural heats. I don't do a lot of charting times or checking mucus. I just wing the time frame. I typically A.I. 12- 14 hours after the doe comes in heat.

Once you find someone who can do the A.I. you will need to find the buck you want to purchase semen from. There are LOTS of places and people who sell semen. Then you will need a dry shipper to ship the semen. It must stay at the right temperature until right before use. Once you get the shipment of semen how will you store it? If you plan to A.I. within a few days of getting it you may be able to keep it in the dry shipper until use. Otherwise, you will need a liquid nitrogen tank to store it in.

If you are doing regular A.I. whoever you take the goat to will need the bare basics. A speculum , A.I. gun, sheaths, pen light, etc. Assuming you are using a knowledgeable vet or tech they should have all the stuff they need.

Last is timing. Are you planing to natural heats or use hormones and CIDR's. Timing is essential. Even when using hormones or CIDR's the does can throw you for a surprise some times. I'm not very familiar with LAP A.I. but with regular A.I. timing is most critical. If you A.I. too soon or too late she likely won't settle.

Realize that with A.I. it can get expensive quick. Even if a straw seems cheap at $25. Shipping a dry shipper alone can run you $60 - $80 each way if you do regular ground shipping. Much more if you do overnight/2 day. If you are being loaned a tank you have to do return shipping. Just buying 2 straws with shipping both ways on the tank is getting up over $200. Then paying for the A.I. to be done by someone and possibly storing of the semen until the right time. With no guarantees of kids. 

I'm all for A.I. It opens up a whole world of possibilities. Just trying to give some realistic insight on the costs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> The companies that collect semen for people usually keep an inventory on consignment.
> For example Capra Gia collected one of my bucks Sinai Thunda AD Valiant.
> They kept some of it to sell. If someone buys any they send me a check for part of it.
> They can ship to you, or you can also find the route they are taking for collection.
> ...


@HMNS
Mark will sometimes do AI too. You'd want to sync the does though.
If I remember right his fee was very reasonable, but I think the owner supplies all the equipment. Might be worth emailing them and see if they are offering AI at any of their stops.

ETA, even if you don't have your doe AI'd, you might be able to come and watch at a stop that is near you.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

@HMNS
I should thank you for starting this thread. It made me go to Capra Gia's website and they do owe us money. They are saying they sent it, but they are on the road and are going to check further. I know we only ever received one check for $40. They had 40 straws, so like $700 or more.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> If your going to use a vet ask if they can LAP AI. I'm sure it's more money to do but it has a higher success rate. But only if you trust your vet and they are knowledgeable about goats. I don't really trust any of the vets around me with a dying goat so LAP is out of the question.


Hi Jessica84...
Thanks for the input. I had no idea about the LAP A.I. procedure...I looked it up on the internet and, yes, it does look like it would have a much higher success rate. I'm not sure if our vet would do it or not. However, it's looking like I won't be A.I.-ing after all, this year. I have been fortunate to find a couple of very nice bucks that are close enough to us for 'driveway breedings'. I can't wait to see how the babies turn out!!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Texas Skyz said:


> Do you have a vet or someone to do the A.I. for you?
> 
> I A.I. my own goats. It can be learned but you do need special supplies.
> 
> ...


Hi Shannon...

WOW!!! That's exactly what I was afraid of...that it would end up costing way too much to justify it. Just the breakdown you gave me moved A.I. off of the 'options list'...at least at this point in our adventure. Thank you so much tho' for putting the expenses into perspective for me. I looked at a couple of the A.I. websites and thought...we can afford $25 bucks a straw (if that's all that was involved)....yikes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh great news on the bucks! As much as I do like the idea of AI and I think it’s worth giving a shot, having for sure kids is better lol 
For the future vets are not the only options on LAP AI. Last year I was invited to bring some does and semen over for some LAP guy to do it. I didn’t have any open does so didn’t do it. But I just got a email this morning about a LAP class that is being put on a hour and a half away from me and I think I’m going to go to it and see EXACTLY what all this is about. So if that happens I will let you know if I would trust some traveling AI person that’s not a vet lol


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> @HMNS
> I should thank you for starting this thread. It made me go to Capra Gia's website and they do owe us money. They are saying they sent it, but they are on the road and are going to check further. I know we only ever received one check for $40. They had 40 straws, so like $700 or more.


$700...NICE! Check's in the mail... (ha-ha)
It's great that his straws have sold out...he must be really nice!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh great news on the bucks! As much as I do like the idea of AI and I think it's worth giving a shot, having for sure kids is better lol
> For the future vets are not the only options on LAP AI. Last year I was invited to bring some does and semen over for some LAP guy to do it. I didn't have any open does so didn't do it. But I just got a email this morning about a LAP class that is being put on a hour and a half away from me and I think I'm going to go to it and see EXACTLY what all this is about. So if that happens I will let you know if I would trust some traveling AI person that's not a vet lol


Yes...please keep me updated!


----------

